# Looking for rental



## mickeymiss (May 13, 2014)

Hi guys

I am looking for a 4 to 5 room apartment in Kelvin Grove (start of august). Because I have been rejected by agent, they say its too early. But I am afraid by august, all those bigger houses will be rented out. So I am looking for any kind hearted owner out there who are looking for tenants in July/August. Pray for all those kind souls out there that can help me out! please reply me here! Thanks!


----------

